# From Dish: Those with reboots....



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have Close Captioning on or off?


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry, but I am a little puzzled about how Dish is handling this.
I have programs recorded that repeatedly cause lockup when I play them.
I have called Dish to offer to send the unit in with the programs on it.
They take all of my information and say they will forward it to the people working on the lockup problem.
I get no reply.

Tom


----------

